# Costco oversized masks



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I picked these up today at Costco for 25 bucks each. I have no idea why I purchased them.... I have a new found sickness for Halloween. They are distorted because they were in bins. Need to fill them with foam. They are very large. Your prop would need to be 7 feet to look proportionally correct. I put Boris in there for reference.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are pretty cool, I love to have that white dragon!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*$25 Bucks each???*

THAT IS A STEAL!!! Those masks run at least $100 each! Can you say ebay?
Great grab!!! I will be stopping at costco tomorrow!!

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

will great stuff sprayed in there warp the face and pop things outward as it expands?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I will give it a test today and see what happens.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! first off great stuff will dry in different manners, not to mention it will take a lot of great stuff to fill one of those masks.
I would hate to see you ruin a new mask because the greatstuff twisted the heck out of it in a day or two.......


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Great find! Those are some big masks! What I would do is put a styrofoam wig head in it and stuff some wads of batting around the styrofoam to fill it all out (you can buy bags of it in fabric stores, maybe even Michaels). Then you can attach the head by cutting a hole in the styrofoam neck and fitting it with PVC or whatever you're using.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great idea Evil Eyes!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

OK... how about 2 part foam? Else Evil Eyes idea....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I also use wig heads with a pvc insert to mount it. I use plastic grocery bags to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

ScareFx, great idea with the plastic bags. I always think of batting because I have it laying around the house. I use it to plump up the figures I display in the house at Halloween and bags don't cut it when filling out an arm or chest in certain clothing (looks too lumpy) but in a mask you would never know and it's much cheaper to use the bags. Tell me who doesn't have at least 100 plastic bags sitting around the house?!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that white dragon is a good mask! I saw someone make it coming out of a window with smoke through nostrils! $25? They do cut prices


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe I should pickup some more of the Dragons....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Evil Eyes said:


> ...Tell me who doesn't have at least 100 plastic bags sitting around the house?!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I could not resist going to Costco during lunch today. I picked up the witch.
http://scarefx.blogspot.com/2007/08/don-post-witch-mask.html

I like the idea of having the dragon shoot "smoke" out of it's nostrils so I might go back for that one as well.


----------

